# Moldboard Repair / Meyer 7' 6"



## ispperformance (Nov 24, 2008)

I have a Meyer 7' 6" STL Blade and it is starting to develop rust holes. I tried patching a couple of them by cutting out the rust and welding in a new piece, but that has become cumbersome. Is there any type of poly cover I can bolt on to cover the steel moldboard? I really don't want to buy a new one this year.


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

buyers products makes a poly cover. i know northerntool.com sells them. they're bolt on i believe.


----------



## dirtmandan2 (Nov 2, 2007)

I saw something in the angelos catalog that looks like it goes on with an adhesive. For $40 I may try it...


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

Since it sounds like you have a welder you may want to re-skin the moldboard instead of buying a new one for next year. You could also go to a heavier gauge steel, I think the STL plow is thinner than a standard ST if I remember correctly. Anyway check out this if you want to re-skin...Meyers re-skin


----------



## morgan forest (Jan 2, 2009)

dump truck box liner works awsome drill some holes and bolt it on. and its alot thicker than the northern tool plastic,i used 1/8 thickness, and easier than the new weld on skin.


----------

